# Compleat Angler Sale



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks a bloody lot Occy. How the hell am I supposed to drag all this stuff through the house without SWMBO seeing it.

Looks like I'm in the doghouse for a while.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Forget it. I'm a Eastcoast Lures convert......Do they sell them CA?


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Some really great bargains there Paul


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Fantastic bargains!!
Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Didn't see you there at 0900 this morning Paul, I'll catch up with you in the doghouse. (2 x SX40's, 2 x Daiwa jackall Bros Lures, line spooler, squid jigs, fancy led torch, bunch of other "vital" toys)


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got back. Ouch, that hurt.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Doesn't apply to the one at North Rocks, they've go no sale on at the moment.

Still found about $27 worth of squid jigs that I *needed *


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

CA in Hobart isn't participating in the sale either


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

All hard bodys 20% off.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

OCCY- You owe me $163.00
If it wasn't for your post , I would have been none the wiser about the sale and still had some devo dollars in my wallet .!! But 3 sx40s, 2 jackals, a presso chubby , some fireline and a nice daiwa reel LATER i'm skint till next pay day !

8) 8) 8) Geez I love a fishing sale !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

occy said:


> Nice to hear some of you are spending your hard earned on essentials. Were the Jackalls on special? I was impressed with that line spooler too. I always thought there had to be a better way than a screwdriver and a couple of twists around the clothes line.


DAMN YOU OCCY..................... :wink: :wink: :wink: Fortunately Devo took the fall this time around!!!!!


----------

